
Writing ten articles a week for the last three years - elorant
https://medium.com/better-marketing/13-things-i-learned-about-writing-10-articles-a-week-for-the-last-3-years-e3d532b59396
======
throw1234651234
"Or How to Put out Garbage Spam for Self-Promotion".

A quality article that benefits anyone takes at least a week to write, at the
very very least.

The author admits "80% of What You Write Will Be Bullsh*t" \- so you are
basically wasting a lot of people's time in hopes of scoring big via luck.

~~~
cbanek
Indeed. I also think research is important, and research, sources, and cross
references to actual studies and data is important, and you can't research 10
things deeply in a week and write about them.

I feel that a lot of articles generated at such prodigious speed are mainly
about the feelings of the author that happen to resonate with the reader, as
opposed to some kind of deeper truth, insight, or understanding.

------
happy-go-lucky
I can't stand writing that is slipshod at best. Writing so many articles a
week may be self-fulfilling for the author, but what about those who can't
decide for themselves and spend time reading them?

